# Flemish Giants and the Eglu Go hutch



## HuevosModesto (Sep 3, 2018)

We just purchased (yesterday!) 2 female Femish Giant rabbits, and have the Eglu Go Rabbit hutch for them to live in. We bought the hutch with 4 meters of attached run, and the bunnies will be moved periodicaly to new areas of our yard (similar to a chicken tractor). We will also be letting the rabbits out to play/forage in the yard when we’re out (which, as a homechooling family, tends to be regularly). Will this be sufficient hutch/run space for these animals? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 3, 2018)

Does the run have an enclosed bottom/have fence extending into the ground? The rabbits could burrow down and out of the run if it just sits on the grass. But yes, that is definitely enough space for your Flemishes.


----------



## HuevosModesto (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks DutchBunny! Yes, the enclosure has the mesh on the ground. I’ve read that it should be covered in hay or straw to protect their feet- true or false?


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 3, 2018)

HuevosModesto said:


> Thanks DutchBunny! Yes, the enclosure has the mesh on the ground. I’ve read that it should be covered in hay or straw to protect their feet- true or false?



In the pictures of the ads, the spaces on the ground mesh look pretty big; while the rabbits couldn't get through them, their feet sure could. I would be concerned about the risk of foot or leg injuries with that stuff, so keeping it covered sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 5, 2018)

If you have extra mesh, you could stagger a second layer on top of the bottom mesh layer to make the spaces smaller.


----------



## HuevosModesto (Sep 12, 2018)

Update: The bunnies are with us, and the mesh is large enough that they place their feet in the gaps. They appear happy enough, and are being taken out several times a day to hop about the yard (and being petted my my kids!). The problem I am having is that the bunnies don’t seem to use the hutch, even at night. When I moved the tractor they just let their paws dangle through the gaps and went along for the ride. Silly rabbits...


----------

